# Little Red Hen was a prepper



## O.M.F.U.G. (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you feel like the children's story character _Little Red Hen_? Where you disc your garden, plot it, bed it, till it, hoe it, hill it, compost it, pesticide it, weed it, plant it while everyone comes around and tells you that they will help you all the time, but they never do? And at the end of summer they do not help you can, shuck, seed, pack, store the foods with you at the same time they say they will? But all during the summer, they ask for some food or take your canned foods and jellies home for the winter and sometimes do not bring your jars back? ::rambo::' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' 

I guess I'm paranoid, but the same applies towards prepping where some will and some will not prep. Same situation, different materials. I'm thinking of incorporating some technique or saying when I give them food I can say something along of the lines like telling them the story of little red hen while I'm washing the foods for them or packing it up and then tell them to start prepping!


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

It comes down to the old teach a man to fish proverb. Give a man a fish and he eats for a day. Teach a man to fish and he eats for a lifetime. 

I have had neighbors, friends and family that would constantly call on me to fix things and help them with one thing or another. I quickly became a good teacher. My favorite saying was, "Pay attention to this, because this is the last time I an going to do it."


----------

